
Businessman Paints Terrifying and Complex Picture of Putin's Russia - pashamur
http://www.npr.org/2017/07/28/539802914/businessman-paints-a-terrifying-and-complex-picture-of-putins-russia
======
pasbesoin
If you wonder what's really behind that "adpotion" meeting, you owe it to
yourself to watch the C-SPAN video of this.

